# Show results and entries



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Also Canine Information Directory uk dog show results and FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs

Lots of help and details hre too: Championship,_Open_&_Limit_Dog_Shows


----------

